# Inside a Motherboard Factory



## sumit05 (Jul 2, 2011)

Have a look at Gigabyte motherboard factory here - 
Gigabyte Factory Tour 2011 | bit-tech.net


----------



## vickybat (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ Excellent article buddy. I will go through it in detail tonight.


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2011)

great find - thanks bro


----------



## masterkd (Jul 3, 2011)

wow its amazing..thanks for the info!!


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

An amazing find! thanks


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks interesting, I thought the entire mobo making process is automated.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2011)

nice find buddy 

i remember once digit also published a gigabyte factory tour.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2011)

nice...article



Spoiler



as u can see in the screenshots women are working...
maybe they r more hard working in Taiwan


----------

